# Hanging Plants



## Dr. Prepared (Nov 18, 2008)

I have read a lot about hanging plants, seems people really like them and they work well, the only negative i read was that if your in a very windy area they will take a beating.

Do any of you guys have plants that are hanging? Have you seen in advantages or disadvantages of it in certain plants? I was thinking that there might be some plants out there that would do better in a higher atmosphere?? I really have no clue, actually....any knowledge of this would be awesome!


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Hanging plants are typically plants that have a trailing habit. Their foliage or blooms are best displayed in suspended pots where they can be admired up close. Also, It's a great way to have foliage at different levels.
I don't think the higher atmosphere does anything for them. They will dry out quicker and be affected by heat or cold sooner than plants in the ground.


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

*Grow in hanging pots and double the size of your garden!*

Growing in hanging pots is a great way to expand your garden without tilling up more soil. I like to grow smaller varieties of tomatoes, cukes, squash and herbs in 1 gallon hanging pots. Potted plants require more care since they dry out faster and are more subject to temperature changes.

You can use zip ties to anchor your hanging pots to the rail or hook they are hanging on. Your pots will swing in the wind but they won't blow off.

Hurricanes and tornadoes are an exception...


----------

